# Is this product legal?



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

http://www.kworldcomputer.com/product/dvb-s/001/dvb-s100.htm#003

is the product featured here legal in North America? it says:



> Watch free digital satellite TV program and radio (not DAB) on PC


if so, how does it work?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

the product is legal, its how you use it may not be legal.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it receives free to air broadcasts


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks. and how many channels will there approximately be? surrey (greater vancouver) is on the pacific northwest, btw.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check what satellites are available i would think it would be a fair few,you will need a motorised dish to move from one sat to another
look at 6.7.8
http://www.satcodx6.com/eng/
http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/North-America.html
digital is the small dishes you see on houses
c band are the large dishes you see in the garden the card will not pick these up they are anolouge broadcasts


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

to be honest, i was actually wondering if i could have Discovery Kids Canada (my little brother likes those types of shows, and i really want to watch Zoom) legally for a low cost. but no. oh well, my parents'll probably get digital TV soon anyway cos our cable costs so much (over $50CAD just for about 70 channels!) and we might be getting an HDTV. thanks. problem solved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's half the price it costs here


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

half the price? after conversion? you must be kidding me.... how many channels do you get?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

about the same i suppose a lot of the stuff here is repeated on a second channel 2hrs later and a number of times during the week there is very little difference between the canadian and australian dollar


----------



## beefers1 (Aug 23, 2007)

wow, didn't realize it was so expensive. once, i thought gas (petrol) prices were a lot, til i saw the prices in europe. but our prices are still high compared to american prices.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Tell me about it, over £5 a gallon now (£1.32 per litre)


----------

